# Wall oven too Wide for Cabinet



## starkenwolf (Dec 16, 2010)

I had a similar problem when I redid our kitchen. I ended up building a new cabinet for the unit, but this may be a daunting task and matching existing cabinetry is difficult to say the least, especially if you don't have a full service wood shop.

I would first ask if your cabinet will be the end cabinet open to the living space. If so, it's no trouble to remove one side of the cabinet and extend the toe kick and make a new end panel from plywood. Then you simply cut a cabinet skin (available at Home Depot or Lowes for about $22 each) to fit your end panel and stain to match. If you have the white veneer cabinets, I would suggest making the end panel out of melamine, also available at the above retailers. The toe kicks are available in both materials as well.

If your cabinet is not on the end, and is in the interior of a span of cabinets....it gets more interesting, but not any more difficult. 

In that case, you can dismantle one side of the cabinet in question (in place), and again use plywood to replace, using the thickness ply that gets you where you need to be, and I would screw and glue it to the side panel of the adjoining cabinet.

I hope this helps, and if I can help any at all, please don't hesitate to message me.

Good luck!


----------



## starkenwolf (Dec 16, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention:

If you widen an existing cabinet instead of building one, the bottom (floor)of the cabinet will need to be widened as well. Since it isn't going to be used for anything other than support, I would remove it, and install 2x4's to hold the oven and to attach the side panels.

Getting the screws in is tricky, and you might find it easier to put small 2x2 stringers on your bottom boards first, then when you place them, screw through those into the side panels.

I hope I'm not being too confusing lol


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

victor07 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> Well I'm in the process of giving my kitchen a face lift. I found a brand new set of appliances for a really good price.
> Once I brought them home I noticed that the wall oven was a little too big for my cabinet.
> My cabinet is 29", in the oven installation manual it states that the cabinet should be at least 30".
> ...


Do your cabinets have face frames? If they do, you can just cut the opening in the face frame enough to fit the appliance. If the cabinets do not have face frames, you shouldn't cut anything as the integrity of the cabinet will be compromised by cutting that much out of the sides.
Ron


----------



## victor07 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks*



starkenwolf said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention:
> 
> If you widen an existing cabinet instead of building one, the bottom (floor)of the cabinet will need to be widened as well. Since it isn't going to be used for anything other than support, I would remove it, and install 2x4's to hold the oven and to attach the side panels.
> 
> ...


Starkenwolf,
I really appreciate the advice. I tried to send you a message but it will not allow me to since I do not have enough replies to postings. 

However, I *do not* have any cabinets to the left of the cabinet that I need to enlarge.
Also, as I do not have a wood shop or the tools to build a cabinet, I have no choice but to enlarge it.
The cabinets are really old but in great shape. They are have solid wood faces and the sides are 3/4" plywood. 
I like your idea of the adding stringers. 

Picture this, if I can fit the oven into the cabinet (tightly), the front face of the oven will extend about a 1/2" from each side of the cabinet. I was thinking of just adding some trimming to fill the void. What do you recommend?

Thank you


----------



## victor07 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks*



Ron6519 said:


> Do your cabinets have face frames? If they do, you can just cut the opening in the face frame enough to fit the appliance. If the cabinets do not have face frames, you shouldn't cut anything as the integrity of the cabinet will be compromised by cutting that much out of the sides.
> Ron



Ron,
Thanks for the reply, it is appreciated.

My cabinets do have face frames. I was thinking of exactly what you recommended. However, I still will have to trim about 1/4 of the front of each side about 2" deep. 
There is a bracket on the front of the oven that will have to fit in the cabinet as well
I know that you mentioned that cutting the cabinet could compromise the structural integrity, but if I only trim the sides of the cabinet, would that still be the case?

Also, if you read my reply to Starkenwolf, you will get a better understanding of my other problem. Once I get the oven in the cabinet, the face of the oven will extend 1/2" on both sides of the cabinet. 
I was actually thinking of adding some type of trim to hide this.

Any suggestions?

Thank you


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Trimming the exterior will work fine. The better you match the current trim the less obvious it will be.
Taking a 1/4" off of a 3/4" ply box that depth should be fine. Most ply cabinets are only 1/2" thick.
Ron


----------



## victor07 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks Ron*



Ron6519 said:


> Trimming the exterior will work fine. The better you match the current trim the less obvious it will be.
> Taking a 1/4" off of a 3/4" ply box that depth should be fine. Most ply cabinets are only 1/2" thick.
> Ron



Thanks Ron,
I'm going for it. I started this project with the idea of just giving it a quick face lift, but now it's basically turned into a complete remodel (minus new cabinets). 

I will keep you posted on the outcome. 

Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## starkenwolf (Dec 16, 2010)

Victor,

Yes, your trimming idea will be fine. Should look great when you're finished!


----------

